# Elettrica



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Sono diventata troppo aggressiva.
Troppo davvero.
Non è da me. Io medio. Sorrido sempre. Anche nella merda più totale.
Eppure stasera mi sono sentita davvero inadeguata. Anche nei confronti di Matta che ho mostrizzato come pochi.
E non solo lui. Ho mostrizzato una tipa che mi aveva interrotto e ho visto nei suoi occhi la voglia di tirarmi un cazzottone in mezzo ai denti.

Si. Sono velenosa. Una merda proprio. Non dico cose cattive o sono maleducata. No.
Ma appunto perchè non sbrocco divento proprio. Insopportabile.

E adesso non mi sopporto manco da sola. Cioè. Il massimo.
Mi sento in colpa per avere mostrizzato Mattia, che comunque se lo meritava.
Per avere mostrizzato la tipa che non poteva sapere che io ero partita in quarta a parlare di lavoro per il flap, argomento iper dolente, e quindi nell'interrompere la cosa mi ha fatto partire l'embolo da regina delle nevi di sto cazzo.

Ecco.
Regina delle nevi di sto cazzo proprio.

Sono all'angolo. Psicologicamente e fisicamente.
Mi dibatto come una serpe azzannando qualsiasi cosa. lo so. Me ne rendo conto. Ma non riesco a frenarmi. Non in questo periodo almeno.
E vado a corrente alternata.
Giorni in cui zompetto a cavalletta, altri che prenderei un fucile e andrei in una grotta a dormire. E vaffanculo.
Nemmeno lavarmi. E felpa con cappuccio per nascondere faccia e nido in testa.
Fra pochi giorni il flap chiude e quindi sento proprio il fallimento nelle ossa anche se da qualche giorno si è aperto un nuovo spiraglio che sembra possa funzionare.
Entro fine settimana vedrò cosa si dicono i commercialisti.
Anzi. Devo mandare una mail al mio per aggiornarlo.

Detto questo.
Mattia non mi parla. Io sono a letto e il mio gatto preferito è con me.
Dovrei alzarmi e andare a caricare la e ciga di nicotina ma non ne ho voglia.
Pure saltati gli esercizi per il culo flappy.

Ho una testa che sembro indemoniata tra l'altro.

la mollo perchè mi sento lentamente trascinare verso la _leopardite _
e davvero l'ho  sempre odiato sto poesiologo.
Nà tristezza come quello schifo del libro cuore di quell'altro fuori di Edmondo de amicis di sta cippona.
Mi ha rovinato l'infanzia con i suoi raccontacci sadici.




















edit

e tra l'altro stasera sento prepotentissima la voglia di abitare, di nuovo, da sola.
Ho il soffoco.


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Novembre 2012)

Buongiorno fatina delle orchidee :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6572 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongiorno fatina delle orchidee :inlove:



ciao...letto.

Grazie:smile:


----------



## Leda (15 Novembre 2012)

Oh, qui di Regina delle Nevi di stocazzo ci sono solo io.
Che sia chiaro.

















fff:


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2012)

insomma te rode


----------

